# DD wants to live with her dad



## Louise88

Me and my ex split up 8 months ago now both our children seemed to take it well but my ex took a job offer in Salisbury 6 months ago which is 6 hours away but he sees the kids every month, does facetime every night with them and is taking them for a week during fabuary half term. My DD who's nearly 5 is a huge daddy's girl she's taking not seeing him much quite bad and keeps telling me she wants to go live with daddy this in turn is effecting my relationship with her because I'm the one saying she can't (although I know my ex and his new partner would love to have the kids) she is starting to misbehave and do things she knows she's not allowed to do and has even started wetting the bed after being dry for about a year. My little boy is very much all for me, I have looked into things on the Internet and found something about split parenting which is where 1 child goes to live with 1 parent and the other stays with the other thinking about it we could make it work and have both spending weekends with each other every 2 weeks and taking turns to have both during half terms/summer holidays etc. I would like to give it another 6 months or so to see if she settles but seriously contemplating doing this if she's still adamant about living with her dad come the summer holidays. What's people's views on this? Is there anything I can do to help her accept and be happy that she has to live with me? I hate the thought of splitting my kids up and having my beautiful girl 6hours away from me so if there is anything I can do to keep her then all advice welcome &#128522; i just don't want to force her to stay with me if it's not what she wants as it could effect her mentally/emotionally which jn turn could ruin our relationship which I don't want so really having to think about what's best for her.


----------



## Springflower

Has she stayed with him before? I see she is due to stay for a week during half term. That's quite a long time and might be enough for her to realise the grass isn't greener?


----------



## Louise88

Well after spending a week with her dad she has now decided ahead wants to stay here haha so it's all good &#55357;&#56833; no splitting my babies up!


----------

